# Netbeans  Pfad



## fiber (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ist zwar nicht direkt eine Java Frage, aber ich würde gerne über CMD meine NetBeans Projekte öffnen und starten,
wo kann ich den Pfad für den speichert der NetBeans Projekte in NetBeans finden ?


----------



## Saheeda (6. Mai 2015)

Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Eigenschaften -> Links im Baum Sources -> Rechts Project Folder


----------



## fiber (6. Mai 2015)

Danke!


----------

